
An epic Twitter thread on venture capital, startups, and zebras - laurex
https://siliconflorist.com/2019/01/14/an-epic-twitter-thread-on-venture-capital-startups-and-zebras/
======
urlwolf
This is fantastic. I wish this movement becomes 'a thing'. Also see
@socialcapital letter to investors: the VC industry underperforms S&P500. And
nobody cares.

